# Delta Faceplate



## Bill_G (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

Looking for a place to buy 3/4" LH 16TPI ,
diameter not important. For older Delta outboard spindle.

Thanks


----------



## NJANDPA (Mar 10, 2009)

Try here. 
Grizzly Industrial Machinery sells inserts that you can adapt most any face plate. Hope that helps.

http://www.varnishes.com/products/Insert-3-4-x-16-TPI-LH-Thread/G3170


----------



## Bill_G (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks,

Been looking and asking everywhere. I just went to the Grizzly site and ordered just what I needed. Thanks again.

Bill


----------

